# Solved: PNG with transparent background



## TBaker14

OK...I have not been able to find a definitive answer to this.

I have a png image that has a transparent background (I'm pretty sure anyway...shows up checkered in some editors). HOWEVER...when I put it on my webpage (or upload with Wordpress)...it shows up black! Actually, I even tried to open it in MS Paint...and it showed up black!

It's really frustrating...this happened when I was using FrontPage previously...and now with Wordpress.

What gives? I don't understand.

I believe the image itself if fine...but something's happening between ponit A to point B.

Thoughts? I have attached the image.


----------



## Ent

I can't say much except that your attachment certainly does come out with a transparent background. Could you give us a link to a site where it comes out black?


----------



## TBaker14

Sure...here's the link...let me know if you have any thoughts?

www.tandem-solutions.ca


----------



## wowzer

The properties on the logo show it as a jpg


----------



## TBaker14

Maybe Wordpress converts it?


----------



## wowzer

TBaker14 said:


> Maybe Wordpress converts it?


Could well be. I'm not familiar with Wordpress or Frontpage to be honest.


----------



## wilson44512

i converted it to a .GIF file. see if that works


----------



## TBaker14

Thanks...but you didn't attach anything, so I can't tell.


----------



## wilson44512

im not sure why you cant see it. all you have to do is right click on it and save. but here it is as a attachment


----------



## TBaker14

That's amazing! It worked! Why would a GIF work over JPG or PNG? Could I have done that myself by just saving it as a GIF?

Thanks!


----------



## Noyb

Maybe you didn't save the png with transparency ??????
A gif will be much better here .. the Black n White doesn't need all the colors of a png ..
and a gif should be a smaller file size.

You should be able to do it yourself


----------



## Ent

That PNG did come out with transparency. My guess is that the Wordpress software automatically converts PNGs to Jpegs, and of course JPEG doesn't support transparency in the first place. However since GIF wasn't converted it held onto transparency.


----------



## TBaker14

Perhaps you're right....except...

when I saved the PNG to a GIF...it turned black also. Can someone tell me the best way to convert from one format to another?


----------

